# Park City Creek



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that is the name of the creek that runs behind the houses at Kimball Junction. Well, my buddy and I fished about a mile stretch of the creek. We saw two fish swimming but that was the most excitement we had except for me falling through some ice. We fished sculpin, leeches, and a baby brown pattern. As I found out, know where the edges of the banks are, I thought I was safe but managed to fall in up to my knees. Fortunately I had waders on it as shallow.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Its actually called east canyon creek


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

It might be Kimbal creek if its the one I'm thinking of, just before the 40 junction.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It seems to have a few names.....as it pass's by I-80 it seems to be East Canyon Creek, all the way to East Canyon. Through lower Park City it is call McLeod Creek and I'm sure it has a few other's by where the old rest area used to be. Either way, there used to be some fine fish in there. Access can be tough though, Jeremy Ranch doesn't like anglers...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> Either way, there used to be some fine fish in there.


yea, used... :wink:


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

It has many names but is the same creek that ends up at East Canyon. Previous to last year you had to ask permission and have it granted by someone sitting on the homeowners association. Now, if you can find legal access somewhere, as long as you stay in the river, you can walk forever. If you get permission you must fly fish and stay on the far side of the river but it's worth gaining it. It's a small river so splashing around in it is counter-intuitive. I can be a good little crick. - ^^ike


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

> It has many names but is the same creek that ends up at East Canyon. Previous to last year you had to ask permission and have it granted by someone sitting on the homeowners association. Now, if you can find legal access somewhere, as long as you stay in the river, you can walk forever. If you get permission you must fly fish and stay on the far side of the river but it's worth gaining it. It's a small river so splashing around in it is counter-intuitive. I can be a good little crick. - ^^ike


Let's hope HB #187 wont change all this.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Well...that's not one of the 19 listed sections of streams.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, are there any homes within 500 feet of the stream bed? 

HB #187 reads: (b) within 500 feet of a single family dwelling that is built before May 12, 2009, and qualifies for the residential exemption under Section 59-2-103 if the owner of the single family dwelling posts a notice visible from the bed indicating the segment of public water in which fishing is prohibited by this section.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

caddisguy said:


> Well, are there any homes within 500 feet of the stream bed?


The interpretation is going to be the issue. From what I gather, the now 19 streams (former 17 streams) that are listed is all that can be accessed on private property. If it is not a public area or one of these 19 streams, it would be off limits. I'm not sure if that is the correct interpretation?


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

If HB187 passes, then you can fish in one of the enumerated rivers even where it flows through private property AS LONG AS you access at a public access point. There are some serious restrictions on that right, and there are many ways built into HB187 for property owners on those listed rivers to keep anglers out even though the river is on the list.

If the river is not on the list, then you CANNOT fish the river in any section flowing through private property. It doesn't matter if you access at a public access point. If the river is not on the list and it flows through private property, it's out...

That's the very simplified, short version. The idea is that we don't want HB 187 to pass because it will severely limit the available rivers/streams available for recreational opportunities...


----------

